# Living outdoors in TX?



## AmandaMae (May 28, 2013)

Hello, I've kept bunnies outdoors before, but that's when I was living in WI. I am now currently living in TX. My husband won't let them in the "rolling estate" due to space limitations and smell. So I was wondering if I could keep them outside year round? I think the hottest month is august with 95 degrees? and the coldest is 20 degrees in jan? thoughts? suggestions? thank you.


----------



## curiouscarrot (May 28, 2013)

Apparently, they deal with cold quite well, but the heat could be a real problem. You need to arrange to keep them cool. Ice-block bottles.... You'd need to put an insulated roof on, shadecloth, etc etc etc. I don't know whether it's "doable", but you shouldn't proceed unless you figure out what to do. Is there somewhere you can bring them indoors when it's really hot?


----------



## kmaben (May 28, 2013)

Where in Texas are you? 95 degrees seems kind of low unless your near the pan-handle. Rabbits do ok up till about 80 degrees. That's with shade, a fan, a cooling tile and ice water bottles. My rabbits never caught on to that Idea but they love their granite tiles that I bought at home depot for like 79 cents a piece. Also beware of the mosquitos here and take precautions against them as well.


----------



## woahlookitsme (May 28, 2013)

All of ours stay outdoors. Agree with kaley 95 is pretty low for Texas heat. We can get well into the 110s. A lot of people loose rabbit during that time but we have been able to give out water and check on the buns 3 times a day. Fans are essential


----------



## majorv (May 28, 2013)

It's not really the temperature that makes it hot around here so much as the humidity we have. With a temp of 95, the heat index can get well over 100 degrees in August. Ours stay under an insulated roof with shade cloth hung around the sides to keep some of the heat out. We have ceramic tiles in the cage and use fans, ice in the water bowls and frozen water bottles when needed. I know some who have their rabbits under trees in the backyard, which is fine, as long as you're in an area where a breeze is going through it.

Just a note - if your bunnies are used to heat then you'll need to slowly acclimate them to it!


----------



## Blue eyes (Jun 3, 2013)

Indoor bunnies certainly aren't smelly -- unless one lets things get out of hand. I live in AZ, so have heat issues too. Here are my indoor bunnies:






I actually leave their cage door open all day long. I only clean out the litter box twice per week (I use wood stove pellets for litter -- work great!) and they are never, never smelly. People don't know we have rabbits until they actually see them. 

The cage we made ourselves using on old kitchen oven cabinet, but there are many options for housing.


----------

